# The bowl of death



## darbytee (Nov 29, 2006)

Okay, maybe a little overdramatic, but this is the canarywood bowl that I had the allergic reaction to. The walls are 1/8" thick and the top lip is 1/16" thick. I know the picture sucks, but I can't seem to find one of my halogen photo lights. As always, thanks for looking.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 29, 2006)

Beautiful bowl, Fred! I like the overhang and may have to try that. I've just never thought of it on a bowl.


----------



## JimGo (Nov 29, 2006)

At first I thought "eh", then I saw the overhang (before reading Billy's post) and my opinion quickly changed to "wow".  Very cool design!


----------



## pete00 (Nov 29, 2006)

neat, that will keep me from spilling soup all over me.....[]
although i can see this as some sort of planter as well....


----------



## fiferb (Nov 29, 2006)

I'd have a hard time getting that last bit of milk after my cereal without spilling it all over the front of me but I really like it!


----------



## gerryr (Nov 29, 2006)

Very nicely done.  I like that a lot.  I've made several pens out of Canarywood and never had a problem with any reaction to it.  I do have problems with Purpleheart though.


----------



## penhead (Nov 29, 2006)

OK, took me a while to figure out what you guys were talking about and how that could be 1/8"....
it was like one of those stereograms you stare at and then all of a sudden it pops into view..dohhh..!!

But now that I see it, very nicely done,
can't help but wonder though what it would look like with a top cover to go on it..??


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 29, 2006)

Great bowl.


----------



## TBone (Nov 29, 2006)

Fred,

Very nice bowl, sorry to hear about the reaction.

Can always drill a hole in the lip and then it will strain the cereal.  Milk's the best part anyway.   [][]


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice bowl - beautiful grain!


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 29, 2006)

Really nice bowl,I like the shape to it.
That "lip" had to be quite a trick.[8D]
Sorry to hear about your reaction!


----------



## bob393 (Dec 1, 2006)

Well done. I like it.


----------



## csb333 (Jan 3, 2007)

That is a very fine, pure design. I would enjoy seeing it each day!


----------



## larrystephens (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice, when you said bowl of death, I thought of the stiches I am currently nursing from my last bowl.  I really need some parting tool lessons.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 4, 2007)

l like the shape!nice one Fred! the last bowl l done with a lip l lost a finger nail while sanding on the inside now if l do a bowl l cut my nails first' []


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 5, 2007)

Beautiful wood... like the bowl shape.  Canary is a great wood to work with.. solid and heavy.. great color.
I'm lucky (so far) no reaction to any woods (yet).. sorry you had trouble but the end result was worth it. []


----------



## bob393 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yup; well done!


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 6, 2007)

Fred,
Gorgeous bowl and that's some of the nicest canarywood I've ever seen.  That is the first time I've ever heard of an allergic reaction to canarywood.  Maybe I should watch out, as I'm hyper-sensitive to many woods.
Rob


----------



## darbytee (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for all of the kind words guys. I'm kind of proud of this one, as it was one of my best efforts at keeping a uniform thickness throughout the walls and bottom. The canarywood was really nice to work with. Too bad I can't play with it anymore.


----------

